

Toyota recalls 1.9 million Prius hybrids to fix software problem - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-toyota-prius-recall-20140212,0,4269153.story#axzz2t8Oix8rj

======
lutusp
It's a shame that Toyota didn't set up a way to securely update their software
remotely, which is how Tesla does it.

